# PC costs ... having a hard time wrapping my head around this



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a 4' Coralife fixture that I would to replace the 2 65 watt PC bulbs in but I'm having a hard time justifying the cost of the bulbs. I'd like to put 2 50/50 bulbs and they seem to retail for about $45. The problem is, I can buy a new 48" fixture T5 with bulbs for about the cost of the PC bulbs alone! Is there any real advantage with the power compacts that I'm missing that justifies the cost?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If they are the same price, then go for the T5s


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

i agree t5(ho) way better. my nxt set-up will be led. the initial cost maybe on a higher side but i dont need to replace them for yrs.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You need to shop around as I have seen them for $15. PCFs are pretty much T5s that have been bent.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

PC's offer some different lengths then T5's, so depending on your tank size you may have to go PC to get med/high light in a reasonable enclosure.

PC's also seem to be earlier/more mature tech and were popular, but people have been moving to T5's due to the lower cost (and now better availability).


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if you can upgrade to a newer better fixture than why no go t5, i would even consider going L.E.D if you can swing it.


----------

